# Can heat permanently damage GPU/CPU?



## NeoBix (Mar 20, 2006)

I was curious if overheating can permanently damage my video card or my processor. 

Also, how likely is it that overheating WILL damage my GPU/CPU?

Furthermore, what would the symptoms be if these parts are permanently damaged by overheating? Graphical glitches? Random involuntary shut-downs?

I don't think either my GPU/CPU have been permanently damaged by overheating, but I want to know what the warning signs are as well.

So if my system's parts are about to be damaged by heat or are in danger of it, what should I look for? Smoke coming out of my computer?  Loud, irregular noises?

And one more thing... if overheating CAN permanently damage my stuff, how exactly does it happen? Does plastic melt? Does something short-circuit?

I'm really curious about this stuff.

Thanks in advance guys.


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

> I was curious if overheating can permanently damage my video card or my processor.
> 
> Also, how likely is it that overheating WILL damage my GPU/CPU?


Yes it can.
If you have adequate cooling devices installed and good airflow throgh the case,
it should not be a problem.



> Furthermore, what would the symptoms be if these parts are permanently damaged by overheating? Graphical glitches? Random involuntary shut-downs?


Those and more,like programs not operating properly,freezes,blue screen errors.



> So if my system's parts are about to be damaged by heat or are in danger of it, what should I look for? Smoke coming out of my computer? Loud, irregular noises?
> 
> And one more thing... if overheating CAN permanently damage my stuff, how exactly does it happen? Does plastic melt? Does something short-circuit?
> 
> I'm really curious about this stuff.


Generally speaking,microcircuits will burn out inside the chip.
If you look at the chip,you may or may not see heat discoloration.

Usually the computer will shut down before it can melt anything or catch fire.


----------



## Waldo_II (Apr 13, 2007)

Yes. Heat = raw evil. I guarantee you that if your CPU/GPU gets hot enough, it will die.

Most CPUs these days have a small sub-process going on that detects if the CPU is getting too hot, and shuts itself down before real damage can occur. This doesn't mean you're safe- this is more of a last line of defense. Overheated CPUs will corrupt data, drop bits, etc.

When a GPU overheats, and thus damages itself, you will experience freezing (ironic, isn't it?), shut downs, artifacts (funky colors), etc.

A bad temp for a CPU is 55+ C, a bad temp for a GPU would be 70+ C (both under load)


----------



## NeoBix (Mar 20, 2006)

LOL. Ok got it. Thanks a bunch guys.


----------



## mclarenvj (May 31, 2007)

Waldo_II said:


> A bad temp for a CPU is 55+ C, (under load)


:s, mine skips to 61C under load :S


----------

